# Doctor Who - 50th Anniversary Celebration



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a devout Whovian.  And I love the latest Doctor (Matt Smith) and I am a huge fan of David Tennant, as well.

I have been a fan since before high school.  Anyway, I used to watch the older shows, but mostly just saw shows involving the 4th Doctor and few with the 3rd Doctor.  So, basically, I have read a few books with the first and second Doctors, but never seen much in the way of shows.

So, all of that is to say that I am super-excited about BBC America doing 11 weeks where they review the tenure of the various Doctors.  This weekend it is William Hartnell, the first Doctor.  I am like a little kid, I have to say, I am driving my wife insane with all of my Doctor talk.

Basically, I am geeking out and need a place in which to do it.  So, I am calling all fellow Whovians.  Share your stories.  Your favorite quotes, episodes, villains, etc.  Have any of you seen First and Second Doctor episodes?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen a couple of First and Second Doctor episodes. Unfortunately, the BBC stupidly threw away lots of old black and white TV shows, including many early Doctor Who episodes, so a lot of the First and Second Doctor's era is lost.

Personally, I found the First Doctor episodes hard to get into, because the First Doctor is such a different character from most of his successors, basically a grumpy old man. The pacing is very slow, even by original series standards, and the Doctor is often a supporting character in his own show, while the focus is on the companions, particularly a teacher couple. That said, I quite like _The Meddling Monk_ from this era, because it's funny. Plus, it's the first time we see a Time Lord other than the Doctor. _The Romans_ is another decent funny story from that era, though the Doctor challenging Nero to a harp playing competition is somewhat disturbing. The very first episode, _An Unearthly Child_, is interesting, too, though the prehistoric adventure that follows is rather dull. The first Dalek story is interesting from a historical POV, but rather long. _The Dalek Invasion of Earth_ is better IMO.

The Second Doctor is more recognizably doctorish and both Tennant and Smith occasionally draw on this performance. Unfortunately, this era has been hit the hardest by the BBC archive purges and very few complete stories remain. My favourite from this era is _The War Games_. It's one of the longest Doctor Who stories ever and runs for ten half-hour episodes, but it rarely drags. Plus, it features the glimpse we ever got of Gallifrey and explains why the relationship between the Doctor and his fellow Time Lords was always so antagonistic, before Gallifrey was destroyed and the Doctor suddenly forgot that he didn't even like the place. _Tomb of the Cybermen_ is an decent early Cyberman story. There's also _The Mind Robber_, a story so strange that the only likely explanation for that script is that someone poured LSD into the BBC water cooler.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't get into Doctor Who until a few years ago so I haven't seen any of the old Doctors, though I do plan on trying to watch some. 
Doctor Who stats
Favorite Doctor: I'm torn between Matt Smith and David Tennant, I loved DT and he was _the _ Doctor in my mind and just looking at the pics of Matt Smith before he started I could not see him as the Doctor, but now he might have surpassed DT
Favorite Monster/Villain: Weeping Angels so scary love them! The episode that they were introduced in might have been my favorite episode that season.
Favorite Companion: Donna, by the time Donna came around I was getting sick of everyone being in love with the Doctor so I loved that she was just a friend. Nothing sexual at all, it was perfect. I still cry whenever I watch what happens to her in the end. Most heartbreaking companion departure
Favorite memory of Doctor Who: Sitting around one Christmas with my family and introducing them to the Doctor. They really enjoyed it and we watch the Christmas episode now when it airs, the only problem I found was they didn't seem to care as much as I did about the Doctor's emotional state during certain episodes, when I tried to explain what he was going through they just rolled their eyes.

I won't be getting cable until the 9th so I will be missing out a couple weeks but I will have to remember to watch when I do


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I had a hard time getting started with the Moffat era of Doctor Who. Now I am totally hooked. I also love Moffat's other series, Sherlock and Jekyll - if you haven't checked them out you should.

I think I'm an oddity in the Who-verse... I really loved Christopher Eccleston as The Doctor. I was never a fan of Rose. Because of how much I like Eccleston it took me a long time to warm up to David Tennet, but I did. I think Martha was my favorite companion. Although I agree that Donna's departure was incredibly painful. I liked Matt Smith right away - it took me longer to warm up to the Ponds but I did. LOL I guess I'm not a fan of change. I tend to start out resistant to the new companion/doctore, and I always get won over. BTW I love River - the puppy in my profile picture is named River. (That was half for DW, half for Firefly!)

What do people think about Clara/Oswin?

My favorite Doctor Who moment... Getting my niece, who is in the 4th grade, an " I <heart><heart> DW " t-shirt for Christmas. She's a huge fan - and named her two kittens Rose and Tyler.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been a Whovian since I was a kid, cuddled up with my Dad watching on PBS, mostly Tom Baker. Dad holds that as a special memory too. When the series relaunched, he called to make sure I knew.   As for companions, I am one of the few who seem to have liked Amy. Probably because I was around the same age as Amelia when I was introduced to the Doctor. But Sarah Jane, K-9 and both Romanas will always hold a special place in my heart.

I wish BBCAmerica wasn't using 'The Aztecs' as the episode for Hartnell. That arc is available on Netflix. I'm too young to have seen them when they originally aired so I'd really have like to see 'An Unearthly Child'. BTW, what did happen to Susan?


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Never got into the show,my Mom and sister loved it and also loved the old show the Prisoner.  I find it mindless,boring and silly.  Please do not think I am being horrible but I am not much of a TV watcher except for the news.  I would rather read or be on my computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Tenth Doctor is my favorite -- wasn't at all sure about this new young guy, but he's really grown on me. Also love Rory and Amy though of the ones before I'd say Martha was my favorite as well.

(I admit that, while aware of Doctor Who previously) I never watched it much. . .it wasn't particularly available in the US and during the time I actually lived in the UK it wasn't on the air!)

I think Clara/Oswin will be brilliant. . .really keen to see how they explain that. 

I have a Dalek Christmas tree t-shirt. My PW kindle is called River song, my HD7Fire is The Tardis and the 8.9HD is Gallifrey. Our home network is also Tardis! (My son set that up, but we were o.k. with it.

Oh, and they're releasing novelettes featuring the various doctors all year long. The first (featuring the first doctor) is already out:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

I liked the third and seventh doctors, the seventh mainly because of the interaction with Ace as a companion. I never really got into the new series, although I tried. It just leaves me cold, probably because of the one-story-a-show format and the steady parade of virtually identical (young, female, modern-day British) companions. I preferred it when the stories stretched over several parts and the companions could be almost anything, including not human. 

In a way it's sad. If someone had told me when the twenty-fifth anniversary came out that I wouldn't turn on my TV for the fiftieth I'd have called them mad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VH Folland said:


> I liked the third and seventh doctors, the seventh mainly because of the interaction with Ace as a companion. I never really got into the new series, although I tried. It just leaves me cold, probably because of the one-story-a-show format and the steady parade of virtually identical (young, female, modern-day British) companions. I preferred it when the stories stretched over several parts and the companions could be almost anything, including not human.
> 
> In a way it's sad. If someone had told me when the twenty-fifth anniversary came out that I wouldn't turn on my TV for the fiftieth I'd have called them mad.


Well, perhaps you gave up too soon.  Rose was young, but Donna, not so much. And then there was Amy AND Rory. Plus various boyfriends and aliens have popped along for the ride, not to mention Rose's mother. . .especially in the last season with Matt Smith. Plus some companions from earlier decades showed up again. And there have been full season story arcs.

Still. . . . sometimes what you learn to love as a kid can never really be duplicated later.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

New Zealand was the first country in the world after the UK to show Doctor Who, so we have a long association with it, and many Whovians.

I grew up with the show. Yes, I saw the very earliest episodes, although so long ago (and I was very young!) that I have only patchy memories. I remember being terrified of the daleks! And an odd one: I have a clear memory of seeing episodes in colour, though it was to be many years later that New Zealand got colour television.

My very favourite Doctor from the old series was Tom Baker; I grew up with him, and he really felt like "my" Doctor. I was delighted when I heard about the new series, but doubtful about accepting a new Doctor, and the possibility of a different sensibility. But I loved it from the first. Tom Baker was still my favourite Doctor, though - until the advent of David Tennant. Oh, he was so good! Everything I'd loved about Baker, but with his own touch.

I was again cautious about Matt Smith, but I'm really enjoying his Doctor, too. He hasn't replaced Tennant in my heart, but he's very, very good.

NZ-based Neil Cross has written a couple of episodes for the current season, and _great_ excitement: for the next (probably) season he'll be writing a story filmed in New Zealand and directed by Peter Jackson! A uniting of fandoms.  I'm very much looking forward to that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> BTW, what did happen to Susan?


She falls in love with a freedom fighter on the Dalek occupied Earth of the future and stays behind to be with him. Or rather, the Doctor locks her out of the TARDIS for her own good. Like I said, the First Doctor can be hard to get used to.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Clara/Oswin will be brilliant. . .really keen to see how they explain that.


My gut is telling me that she'll end up being a young River Song, and we'll get to see the Doctor fall in love. I'm not a Who expert, though, so I have no idea if there is evidence that will contradict this theory.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NicholasAndrews said:


> My gut is telling me that she'll end up being a young River Song, and we'll get to see the Doctor fall in love. I'm not a Who expert, though, so I have no idea if there is evidence that will contradict this theory.


Oh God, I hope not. I don't see anything pointing at this so far so I don't think it'll happen, but if it does I'll cry.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Living in the UK (and being old enough!) I actually watched Doctor Who from the very beginning when it was transmitted. (Is it really 50 years!!  ) It was responsible for setting off a life long love of science fiction and especially time travel. I have great memories of hiding behind the sofa cushions when the daleks were on!

You can get those very first episodes on DVD in the UK and a while back I rented some of them - they do seem awfully dated, but fascinating to watch nevertheless.

For me, during that first DW era, Tom Baker is the person I look back on and think of as 'The Doctor'. From the new era, Christopher Eccleston was brilliant and a hard act to follow - I found David Tennant difficult to get used to and I think it was only his supreme acting skills, and the fact that his Doctor was so different to Eccleston's and therefore didn't encourage comparison, that allowed him to pull it off in my eyes. I can't stand Matt Smith.  

As companions go, Sarah Jane Smith was always a favourite and it was wonderful to see her back for an episode in the new era. I loved Rose initially, but was glad to see her go in the end. Never liked Martha that much, loved Donna - the Christmas episode that introduced her is one of my favourites - and never could quite make up my mind about Amy. I think she suffered as a result of being in the Matt Smith era - as I said, I can't stand him.

There's no reason why Doctor Who can't just go on and on for ever - and you can't please everyone with every cast choice so there will always be times when you enjoy it more than others, but I expect to always be a Whovian.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NicholasAndrews said:


> My gut is telling me that she'll end up being a young River Song, and we'll get to see the Doctor fall in love. I'm not a Who expert, though, so I have no idea if there is evidence that will contradict this theory.


I don't think so. I think we've pretty well learned the origin of River Song at this point. But something weird happened to her, for sure. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> !
> 
> You can get those very first episodes on DVD in the UK and a while back I rented some of them - they do seem awfully dated, but fascinating to watch nevertheless.


In the US, many of the 'classic' series are available as Amazon Prime instant videos -- free to stream:



Not _all_ episodes are available, and not all seasons. . .but quite a few are. . . . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In the US, many of the 'classic' series are available as Amazon Prime instant videos -- free to stream:
> 
> 
> 
> Not _all_ episodes are available, and not all seasons. . .but quite a few are. . . . . . .


THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! I don't know why when I've looked at the DVDs this has never come up!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

VH Folland said:


> I preferred it when the stories stretched over several parts and the companions could be almost anything, including not human.


I think you'll like River Song story line with the Ponds. It was a fantastic arc and they've gone to a seasonal arc with the Matt Smith era. Give it another shot!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Oh God, I hope not. I don't see anything pointing at this so far so I don't think it'll happen, but if it does I'll cry.


I don't think so either. My wife noticed that in the episode where River goes to the other realm, Dr. Moon and a very young Clara are there to greet her. That was so long ago in the series, and we only caught it during a marathon over the holidays, but the girl calls River "Clever girl" and that is Clara/Oswin's signature phrase. It should get interesting with her as the companion.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

balaspa said:


> It should get interesting with her as the companion.


I'm just hoping Matt Smith gets a chance to embrace being the Doctor. He's had so few real opportunities, and he has shined a couple times, but he has been overshadowed big time since he took over. I'm excited for the new start, I just hope Moffat doesn't fall into his old routines. He seems to have learned a bit, though, if the Christmas special was anything to judge by.


----------



## Loubeez (Nov 5, 2012)

Linjeakel said:
 

> Living in the UK (and being old enough!) I actually watched Doctor Who from the very beginning when it was transmitted. (Is it really 50 years!! ) It was responsible for setting off a life long love of science fiction and especially time travel. I have great memories of hiding behind the sofa cushions when the daleks were on!
> 
> _Oh my god! This has bought back memories! I thought I was the only one! Hiding behind the cushions when the daleks appeared'
> _
> ...


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Think they might have an anniversary episode with Doctors #9,10 and 11? That would be great.

Who question. Is there actually a chance that the Doctor could regenerate as a nonhuman looking Doctor. I haven't seen any of the old episodes but didn't all of the Time Lords look human?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think, as Time Lord is a race, which looks human but has two hearts, then he's probably always going to look human. No idea if he could, on the other hand, look like a _female_ human. Now, _that_ would be different!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Think they might have an anniversary episode with Doctors #9,10 and 11? That would be great.


There will a special for each of the eleven Doctors. One each month, with Smith's airing in Nov, I'd bet close to Nov. 23, to coincide with the 50th anniversary date itself.


----------



## Will Hadcroft (Sep 29, 2011)

Derek, in every story that has ever featured the Time Lords, they have always looked human.

The original Doctor's young companion was actually his granddaughter, Susan (she referred to him as "Grandfather" not "Doctor"). During the Fourth Doctor's era he had a companion called Romana who was from Gallifrey. She regenerated, but off screen, into a new female form. So, for now at least, Gallifreyans have always been depicted as having male and female gender. There has been no gender changing during the regeneration process.

The only instance I can think of where a Time Lord is shown to be non-humanoid is when the Doctor's arch-enemy The Master had reached the end of his regeneration cycle (in the classic series a Time Lord could only regenerate twelve times; after the thirteenth life, that was it for them). In _The Deadly Assassin _ and _The Keeper of Traken _ (1976 & 1981), he was a walking, talking emaciated corpse. In the latter he used an external power source to help him take over someone else's body. In the 1996 _TV Movie_, he had taken over the body of a shape shifting alien before seizing the form of Eric Roberts.

In the modern series, the Master had been resurrected by the Time Lords to fight in the Time War. He first appeared in _Utopia_ as Derek Jacobi, before regenerating into John Simm. So, one assumes he was resurrected with a brand new cycle of lives.

So, in short, up to now, Time Lords have always looked human and kept consistent to their gender type.


----------



## Will Hadcroft (Sep 29, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> She falls in love with a freedom fighter on the Dalek occupied Earth of the future and stays behind to be with him. Or rather, the Doctor locks her out of the TARDIS for her own good. Like I said, the First Doctor can be hard to get used to.


And in the Big Finish audio play (a full cast radio style play) _The Earthly Child_, the Eighth Doctor (Paul McGann from the 1996 TV Movie) meets Susan to see how she's going on. This is available on CD.

Wouldn't it be something if Matt Smith met Susan in the TV series? She would look old enough to be his grandmother, but would address him as "Grandfather"...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The TARDIS Wikia (http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Doctor_Who_Wiki) has great information. I read their entry for River Song. Apparently in the game "The Eternity Clock"


> Her diary showed she had met the First Doctor at 76 Totter's Lane. When she heard Susan Foreman's voice calling, "Grandfather?" she wrote, "My hand leapt to the [vortex] manipulator and I got out of there in a shot. That is a conversation I am not ready for yet!"


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I would have loved to see Rose's reaction upon meeting Susan. After all, Rose was shocked that the Doctor had other companions before her.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have become obsessed!  I just downloaded a recently-written Second Doctor novel for Kindle  (The Wheel of Ice) and it was great!  I just bought two hard-bound paper editions of 8th Doctor stories, also a BBC radio play story featuring the 8th Doctor and just downloaded a novel featuring him called The Gallifrey Chronicles for Kindle!  

Plus, I now cannot stop thinking about writing a Doctor Who novel!  Agh!  I am obsessed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Plus, I now cannot stop thinking about writing a Doctor Who novel! Agh! I am obsessed!


Wouldn't suggest that. . . .I'm pretty sure you'll run into all sorts of copyright and trademark issues!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am now completely and utterly addicted to the radio plays featuring the 8th Doctor from BigFinish.  I would saw off a limb and donate unneeded organs to be given the opportunity to write a script for BigFinish.  I love radio plays and wish there were stations here in the U.S. that did them!


----------



## Will Hadcroft (Sep 29, 2011)

Balaspa,

Are you aware that there is a talking book version of _The Wheel of Ice _ read by David Troughton? I haven't heard it yet, but those who have say David sounds just like his father when he reads Patrick Troughton's dialogue....

Best,
Will.


----------



## lynkay (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this thread! *jumps up and down*

I'm a fifth doctor girl. Since that was the very first doctor I ever watched. I think of the new series, I love Ten. Even though I thought Christopher Ecclestone was amazing, and Matt Smith is great, David Tennant had something... special. I think my favorite companions are Donna and the Ponds. River Song is awesome 



CoraBuhlert said:


> I would have loved to see Rose's reaction upon meeting Susan. After all, Rose was shocked that the Doctor had other companions before her.


hehe I loved School Reunion and her argument with Sarah Jane. That was epic!!



Linjeakel said:


> Living in the UK (and being old enough!) I actually watched Doctor Who from the very beginning when it was transmitted. (Is it really 50 years!! ) It was responsible for setting off a life long love of science fiction and especially time travel. I have great memories of hiding behind the sofa cushions when the daleks were on!
> 
> You can get those very first episodes on DVD in the UK and a while back I rented some of them - they do seem awfully dated, but fascinating to watch nevertheless.
> 
> ...


I got the DVD's for the first and second doctor, for my son who is 12, he was born in the UK. And then found out that I'd actually not purchased the right ones, so the little lad was really annoyed. So if anyone orders the DVD from the UK, like I did, make sure that they are the newest DVD's compiled for 1 and 2 because we got stuck with some documentary style footage, and very little in the episodes dept for the First Doctor.


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

For me the Doctor will always be Sylvester McCoy; he was the first one I saw and most of the novels when I was younger featured him or McGann.  "Illegal Alien" and "Matrix" are both cracking reads.

McCoy's era did start off being quite childish, but in the second half became much much darker.  I think the show was having a renaissance when it was cancelled, with stories like "Battlefield" and "Silver Nemesis" hinting at the Doctor's incredibly dark past, which was a precursor to the Tennant years.

For those just getting in to the very early years, remember that the show was intended as an ensemble, and the writers wanted to focus on historical periods and being informative.  Terry Nation originally had the script for "The Daleks" thrown at him in disgust, apparently.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm disappointed about some of the 50th Anniversary books which are being released - many of them are not new at all.

I had pre-ordered the Kindle version of a ninth Doctor story but had to cancel it after I realised it was a re-release of an earlier book - one I already have in fact, though as a paper book.

The trick is to check how it's advertised. "50th Anniversary" after the title and it's probably a new one, but "50th Anniversary _Edition_" and it's a re-release of an old one.

Of course if you haven't read the book, or it's not amongst your TBRs, that's OK. But double check before you buy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda, if you look in my signature, those books are specific new releases for the 50th anniversary.

The first one is in my recently read, and the second is in to be read. . . .it actually comes out on Saturday.  The first wasn't particularly long, but a decent read.  If you look at one of them on Amazon you'll likely see the others. . . they haven't announced all the authors who are doing them yet, though.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda, if you look in my signature, those books are specific new releases for the 50th anniversary.
> 
> The first one is in my recently read, and the second is in to be read. . . .it actually comes out on Saturday. The first wasn't particularly long, but a decent read. If you look at one of them on Amazon you'll likely see the others. . . they haven't announced all the authors who are doing them yet, though.


I need to turn sigs on  I think I have pre-ordered up to the seventh Doctor. IIRC, the author for each will be announced on the 2nd Tuesday or maybe the 11th of each month and then the books are released on the 23rd. But somehow with all the Whovian feeds I follow on Twitter and FB, I missed the author announcement this month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I need to turn sigs on  I think I have pre-ordered up to the seventh Doctor. IIRC, the author for each will be announced on the 2nd Tuesday or maybe the 11th of each month and then the books are released on the 23rd. But somehow with all the Whovian feeds I follow on Twitter and FB, I missed the author announcement this month.


In that case, also don't forget that this Sunday is the 2nd Doctor retrospective and special episode on BBC America. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that they're tying the new book releases to these end of the month specials.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!! Kiddo has taken over the TV watching Animanics so I completely forgot. Checking the DVR! I set it up as a "season pass" but if the title is different....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> THANK YOU!!!! Kiddo has taken over the TV watching Animanics so I completely forgot. Checking the DVR! I set it up as a "season pass" but if the title is different....


I was able to set a Season Pass with TiVo. . . . . . did it for the January one and double checked last week and this weekend's one was already scheduled to record.


----------



## lynkay (Feb 9, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda, if you look in my signature, those books are specific new releases for the 50th anniversary.
> 
> The first one is in my recently read, and the second is in to be read. . . .it actually comes out on Saturday. The first wasn't particularly long, but a decent read. If you look at one of them on Amazon you'll likely see the others. . . they haven't announced all the authors who are doing them yet, though.


Hi Ann how did you like Eoin Colfer's take on the whole Doctor who universe? I still have to get the new books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynkay said:


> Hi Ann how did you like Eoin Colfer's take on the whole Doctor who universe? I still have to get the new books.


I liked it. I wasn't blown away. . . . .I don't really know Eoin Colfer as a writer so had no idea what to expect. I was slightly confused at first. . . but quickly got myself sorted out. Just to used to 'contemporary' Doctors, I guess. 

The 2nd one just arrived on my Kindle this morning; I also don't know Scott as a writer at all. I figure I'll read it after I've watched the special that airs tomorrow night.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd always remembered the first Doctor as being a grumpy old man. Colfer didn't capture that. His Doctor was a bit too nice. But I still enjoyed the story.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I'd always remembered the first Doctor as being a grumpy old man. Colfer didn't capture that. His Doctor was a bit too nice. But I still enjoyed the story.


I haven't read the book, but many of the reviews I've seen say the same thing - that the story isn't bad, but it's nothing like the first Doctor in terms of character or behaviour - newer fans will probably like it, but purists will hate it.

I haven't made up my mind yet if I want to read it or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RIP Ray Cusick, designer of the Daleks: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21563344


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

> I have been a fan since before high school.


I saw the first ever episode, on its broadcast on the BBC back in '63, and have been a fan ever since.

Yes, I'm an old fart.

(See that thing on the bottom right of my signature? That's a Yeti, that is... but there's not a robot inside mine. )


----------



## K. Johnson-Weider (Jul 1, 2011)

Only last year did we start watching Doctor Who starting beginning with the revival in 2005. It's one of the few television series that has proven popular with all three generations in our house. We are watching episodes for our Friday Family Movie Night right now and are nearing the end of David Tennant's run. Honestly, Christopher Eccleston was pretty popular with some members of the family and the transition to Tennant brought some grumbling, now that everyone's happy with Tennant I fully expect lots of grumbling with the transition to Matt Smith, we'll see. It's a lesson in impermanence.  

I did watch some classic Who back in college on PBS but it didn't really click with me like other sci-fi. Some things you have to hit at the right time. When we have time, my wife and I have started going back to classic Who and are hitting a few serials from each of the Doctor, thus far have only got through First, Second, and Third. We're screening them to give the kids something to watch over the summer and we now have a house of Whovians.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Watched "Tomb of the Cybermen" last night. . .totally cheesy the way mid-60's TV was  . . . but very enjoyable. I'd heard Matt Smith modeled his doctor more or less on Troughton's -- mannerisms and such -- and I could definitely see that a bit.

Now to read the book:


----------



## lynkay (Feb 9, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I liked it. I wasn't blown away. . . . .I don't really know Eoin Colfer as a writer so had no idea what to expect. I was slightly confused at first. . . but quickly got myself sorted out. Just to used to 'contemporary' Doctors, I guess.
> 
> The 2nd one just arrived on my Kindle this morning; I also don't know Scott as a writer at all. I figure I'll read it after I've watched the special that airs tomorrow night.


Excellent! Will have to definitely get those. I love First and Second, though I'm a Fifth doctor girl  I've not read Eoin Colfer's Artemis Fowler series, but my son is a huge fan of it and Half Moon. They are on my tbr... for someday LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now to read the book:


Got to it last week. . . . . I thought Scott did a very good job of capturing the 2nd Doctor -- though I say that with my only real impression of the 2nd Doctor being from what I saw on the TV retrospective and episode that aired. Still, I enjoyed the story and found it stronger than Colfer's entry.

The "Third Doctor" author is Marcus Sedgwick:



Comes out March 23 and I expect the Third Doctor retrospective will be that Sunday, the 24th. And the next Eleventh Doctor episodes start on the 30th.


----------



## lynkay (Feb 9, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got to it last week. . . . . I thought Scott did a very good job of capturing the 2nd Doctor -- though I say that with my only real impression of the 2nd Doctor being from what I saw on the TV retrospective and episode that aired. Still, I enjoyed the story and found it stronger than Colfer's entry.
> 
> The "Third Doctor" author is Marcus Sedgwick:
> 
> ...


Excellent! I will have to get these. If you have Netflix, They have the entire classic series and all series until 6th. Have you watched the Five doctors?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All the extant episodes of the early doctors is free to stream for Prime members on Amazon too. . . . .

Random House is also re-releasing full length novels, one for each of the 11 doctors. . . .


----------



## lynkay (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh!!! I didn't know that. I am just trying out the Prime Membership and so far Love it. Will have to check the video section, thank you!

BTW have you had a chance to listen to any of the audio adventures? We've got David Tennants ones because they were release when we were in the UK. I'm wondering specifically about the 8th doctor. The movie was so horrible!! That said, a lot of people have said that he does a great job on the audio books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Recently read 

I've been getting all the new books that tie in with the 'revisited' episodes. . . I like to watch the episode to get an idea of _that_ doctor and then read the book -- other wise they'd always want to sound, in my head, like Tennant or Smith. 

Anyway, this one was good. . . I think I thought the second was a bit better, but only a bit. . .this one definitely tied everything up in a nice Whovian package. They're not long.

The 4th one comes out the end of this month: 

AND. .. I suppose you all have heard that David Tennant and Billy Piper will be in the special later in the year. . . .Eccleson has declined -- which isn't too surprising as I'd heard he quit after one year because he was worried he'd never be known for anything else or something like that.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have to say the new season has been remarkable.  The return of the Ice Warriors!  It was great.  And I am loving Clara, the new companion.  

I have enjoyed some of the classic Doctor books.  I am such a huge fan of the Eighth Doctor, both the audio plays and some of the books.  They just released Earth World for Kindle and it was excellent.


----------

